# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Foto te Kishave Katolike

## The Clown

Disa foto te kishave te bukura rreth botes.

----------


## The Clown



----------


## The Clown



----------


## Tironcja_BLN

ketu isha une ne Venecia po nuk hyra brenda kishte shume njeres nga jasht ishte e bukur

----------


## The Clown



----------


## The Clown

vepra arti jane me te vertete,une edhe pse jam mysliman me pelqen shume arkitektura e tyre dhe me qellim e hapa si teme vetem te tregoje se i rrespektoj te gjitha fete e jo si disa muxhahedinsa qe i kisha shti me ja marre vetit ne goje.

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

kam qen me nji kish ne itali po nuk ja maj men emrin ajo esht e papame shume shume e bukur po mu kujtua do e fus ketu patjeter..

ke shume te drejt me ato qe ke shkruajtur te dy me nji mendje paskemi qen;-)

----------


## The Clown



----------


## laura..

veper nga me te bukurat te GAUDI  shume gjyna qe nuk ariti ta mbaroj...

----------


## laura..

hahha ti e more iden te hapesh temen nga avatari im :perqeshje: 
meshendet foton

----------


## laura..



----------


## The Clown

> hahha ti e more iden te hapesh temen nga avatari im
> meshendet foton



te pelqen he ,,,,bukur apo jo

----------


## The Clown

> veper nga me te bukurat



ku eshte kjo qenka diqka brilliante...

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

e gjeta se mu kujtua esht ne Padua "Sant'Antonio" nga brenda esht shume e bukur

----------


## laura..



----------


## The Clown



----------


## laura..

nga te gjithe vendet qe kam vajtur 
sagradha familja me ka lene me goje hapu
 eshte  ne barcelona

----------


## The Clown

> nga te gjithe vendet qe kam vajtur 
> sagradha familja me ka lene me goje hapu
>  eshte  ne barcelona





ne kete kishe ende punohet ne te ...

----------


## laura..

kjo e gjitha eshte nje monastir me shume kisha e ngritur ne nje shkemb

----------


## laura..

po punohet se gaudi nuk ariti ta mbaroj ate dhe tani thuhet se mabse perfundohet me leket qe japin besimtaret por prape nuk do kete asnje te ngjashme me ate qe kishte lene ai si projekt

----------

